# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  OSRS Update - AHK Proof

## MonkiBum

So AHK doesn't work while RS is the active window... 
Script ran as it should, after update it did nuffing. Didn't do much testing in case it wasn't safe, but clicks don't work while mouse move works if RS client isnt the active one.

What I'm interested in is What kind of black magic is this?
Did AHK turn on us or did Jagex hire a genius?

This could be the end of us! Not just in rs but in every game! Something needs to be done about this!

...What's next?

*EDIT: Solution: Run client in normal mode and not "Run as Administrator".*

----------


## gippy

Tested the ahk dart fletching script i use and that works fine, are you sure its not something on your end?

----------


## MonkiBum

> Tested the ahk dart fletching script i use and that works fine, are you sure its not something on your end?


Well damn if you are right I'll look like a fool :P but at least I'll be able to use ahk once I fix it!

Yeah tested previously working ones, then tested some simple 1 liner (MouseMove, 500, 500) while OSRS client was active and it didn't work. Clicking elsewhere and unfocusing the RS client it worked.

Are you using some other client perhaps?


EDIT: Nvm figured it out, I ran the client as Admin since it wouldn't update. Closed it, ran as normal(not as Admin) and ahk worked. Tested again and ran as admin and ahk didn't work.
So... it works but not while the client is run as administrator.

Thanks for making me look like a fool :P

----------

